# Tighting the steering tube.



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Look 566 and I cant find any pictures of the adjustment of the steering tube. I took it apart and flipped the stem, but it wont tighten down as much as I would like it. I got it where it's pretty snug, but I think it could go a little more. There is 2 cones inside the tube. One pointing down the other one up with a spreader in between the points of the cones. When they were putting the bike together for me, one of those cones were upside down, I THINK. It's pretty obvious that the points of the cones would fit into the spreader, but not sure. They had the top one pointing down and the bottom one pointing down as well. So the spreader, 
was only being spread from the top. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Forget it guys, I got it.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

George M said:


> Forget it guys, I got it.


Hi George, 

It sounds like you have it figured out. 

If you have any more trouble with it, please see the recent post here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=206474 

There is a link provided in that post, to a PDF on Look's website that illustrates the headset assembly, too. 

Link is not specific to 566... Which I'm not personally familiar with and I know it uses a unique fork. But AFAIK, the headset arrangement of 566 isn't all that different from 555, 565, 585, and others that use a straight 1.125 steerer tube. (586 and 595 are slightly different, using a tapered 1.125-1.25 steerer tube and, on later ones, a somewhat different tightening method). 

Cheers!

Alan


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Amfoto1 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> It sounds like you have it figured out.
> 
> ...



Yes that link helped. I had it switched on the bottom and could feel it the minute I got on the bike. Look sure doesn't give to much help on there web site. If I didn't find yours I wouldn't known where I would have found it. 
On my Specialized I could pull the headset apart and put it back together in about 20 minutes. It's another story on the Look. The Look is a nice bike, but I'm having thoughts of selling it and buy another Specialized. I have to kick it around a little more. 
One thing about Look, if you want to read anything or see any advertisements, you wont find any. They have a PR problem and I wish I knew that before I bought mine. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> The Look is a nice bike, but I'm having thoughts of selling it and buy another Specialized. I have to kick it around a little more.


I can't believe my eyes re: this blasphemy!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> I can't believe my eyes re: this blasphemy!



As you can tell, I'm really having a bad day or I should say days. I could tell you a few things about what's going on, but I'd probably get banned. 
I was just out in the garage looking at the Look and my other bikes and I really do like where I'm at. After Looking at different bikes, I think if I bought another one it would probably be the 585 or the 595.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm here for you G-man. That's what pm's are for....as long as it doesn't involve skin left in your shorts. 

Sorry you're having a bad day. But don't go down the path of the dark-side (specialized) because of it.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

George M said:


> The Look is a nice bike, but I'm having thoughts of selling it and buy another Specialized.



Ewwwwwww!  

Seriously... Do a few long rides before you make any rash decisions. 

It gets easier... We popped the headset out of a friend's 585 over in front of Starbucks this afternoon. Took about 2 minutes to take it all apart, 3 seconds to step on the bearing that was coming apart to snap it back together, and another 2 minutes to swap top bearing for bottom and put everything back together. Hopefully he's online ordering a new headset now, but we got it working well enough to get him home. 

As to customer support, well you do realize it's a _French_ company we're talking about here. Need I say more?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Amfoto1 said:


> Ewwwwwww!
> 
> Seriously... Do a few long rides before you make any rash decisions.
> 
> ...



Thanks Amfoto, I was just blowing off some steam and I went back to the Look web site and I found the link to do your own work. 
I'm not sure about one thing though. When you need a new headset can you just change the bearings out and be done with it, or do you have to press in new cups? If it's just the bearings where would you get them? I don't know if I could order from Look, if I wanted them this year I could probably order them from where I bought the bike, but they have a turn over of people like most shops do. It would be dicey anyway.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi again,

If and when you need new sealed headset bearings, you can purchase them individually. However, it's usually a lot easier and not necessarily any more expensive to just get a full headset kit. 

And, there's no need to change out any "cups" or press anything in. These are sometimes referred to as "drop in" headsets, because they are so simple and easy to install. The hardest part is being sure the locking (split) ring is seated properly inside the top bearing and that there are a proper number of spacers to give clearance so the tapered spacer doesn't rub on the top edge of the bike's head tube.

If 566 is the same as other recent Look models with straight 1.125"/30mm steering tubes (and I think it is), these are a very commonly available FSA IS headset, like this one: http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Orbit-Hea...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270566691&sr=8-2

Here are four other manufacturer's same headsets: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/139-Headsets.aspx?s=1354 

I wouldn't be surprised it they all use the same TH Industries bearings, except for Cane Creek who make their own bearings and actually hold the patent on this design of headset. 

Notice that with most headsets you get a new tapered spacer, top cap, fork crown race and (often) a bolt and star spangled nut... None of these items are needed for a rebuild (unless, perhaps, your old tapered spacer has gotten damaged).

If it ever needs replacement, the expander cap on top used to hold it all together is unique. Yours probably says "Look" on the top. Those can be ordered for about $75 from a Look dealer. If you don't mind it says "FSA" on it instead, these are $25 and are identical: http://www.amazon.com/FSA-1-1-Carbo...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1270567258&sr=1-3

Cheers!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Amfoto, that's some pretty good news. That should be a piece of cake. I think I may start picking tools up for BB removal and replacement as well. Someday when I have some time on my hands, I'll see if I can screw that up. Thanks a lot for the information.


----------

